# Jackson Hole 2/22-2/25/21



## Zand (Feb 22, 2021)

Started off with Apres Vous at the 8:30 opening bell and enjoyed a mix of groomers and woods between there and Teton chair for an hour or so. A few fresh inches fell overnight and everything was skiing beautiful to start. Lots of fresh tracks to be found in Washakie Glade.





Around 9:30 I headed over to Thunder and was able to get a few good runs in before the line became too much, especially with Sublette on wind hold. First ride up I noticed that Tower 3 had lots of snow blown into it and looked silky smooth, so enjoyed skme knee deep turns up top in there and almost bumpless to the botton. Next door, Mushroom Chutes were steep and very deep.




The Thunder line quickly got over 15 minutes so I took a few runs in the chutes and woods off Marmot. Not as deep as the north facing stuff but the sun hadnt gotten to it yet so nice to ski. Took an early lunch at 11 at the top where I noticed that Sublette had come off wind hold.

After dealing with another long Thunder wait, I hit the chutes off Grand and...wow. The sun had totally baked the powder that was still virtually untouched and it would stop you in your tracks. Actually went over the handlebars once and I'm lucky I didn't Tomahawk down.

By the time I got to Sublette it too was also posting an almost 15 minute wait. First run was a
Alta 1 which was just as sweet as Tower 3. North facing slopes stayed sweet all day and this was no different.



Decided to take one more ride on Sublette and then get the hell away from the lines. Headed around to Expert Chutes which were full of soft snow and also some avy debris (they were blasting away this morning). Took Marmot out of the area and headed into Mr Toads. I've been in this area about 5 times and I find a drastically different way through each time. Today I ended up in a super steep open pitch with a cliff band and great snow, but definitely unexpected since I usually find mellower woods.



I was getting pretty spent by that time, but it was only 1:30 or so. I decided to head over to Casper and Teton and do some cruising. Temps were pushing 40 degrees and the sun was shining bright on this part of the hill and the groomers were very springy. Dipped into the woods a couple times but like the Grand woods, almost impossible to turn in anything that didn't face north.



Hit the Casper Restaurant for a drink and to relax for a few minutes. Checked the webcams and say Thunder's line had died down. Headed in that direction around 3 and wrapped up the day with two Tower 3 runs and a Paintbrush run. Like I said, the north facing stuff stayed mint all day. The flat light was getting ugly but the steep parts of both runs contain lots of trees so they were more than doable. 

The worst part of Jackson Hole is having to get to the bottom after completely spending yourself all day up top. It's 2000 vert to the base from the BOTTOM of Thunder and it felt even longer today as the groomers had frozen back up already. First world problems.

Overall a very nice day 1 of 4 at Jackson and looking at 5-10" overnight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zand (Feb 22, 2021)

I forgot to put this in non-northeast reports. Can a mod move it over there (or leave it here if no one cares lol).


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 22, 2021)

Very nice! But still doesn't beat a Grilled Steeze Sandwich JH report from back in the day !


----------



## jimk (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.  That picture of Tower 3 makes it look like an intermediate run, which we know it ain't.  Looks snowy!  I've been to Jackson three of last six years.  Won't get up this year, so nice to read your report.


----------



## Zand (Feb 22, 2021)

jimk said:


> Thanks for sharing.  That picture of Tower 3 makes it look like an intermediate run, which we know it ain't.  Looks snowy!  I've been to Jackson three of last six years.  Won't get up this year, so nice to read your report.


Very difficult to get a pic that comes close to showing the steepness. Maybe by taking a pic from Marmot so you can see it in comparison to the surrounding terrain. But that first run was so silky and smooth that it felt like an intermediate run lol.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2021)

Jackson is the best....


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2021)

looks sick!


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like the overnight snow totally flopped...super windy in town right now, probably will be wind hold city on the hill. Might be a rare bad day at Jackson today.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

OMFG...

Tram, Sublette, Thunder, and for some reason Apres Vous on wind hold. So we get this...



35 minutes to get on Sweetwater which is by far the longest I've ever waited to get on a lift (hint: Wachusett is my home hill). Apparently I made it here just in time as they closed Moose Wilson Rd for hazardous conditions (I did about 4 mph the whole way here). Took 1 hr 10 mins from town. Now the sun is out and baking everything again.

Now to finally start skiing...half the mountain.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

I made a grave mistake this morning...


Zand said:


> Might be a rare bad day at Jackson today.


I'm learning today that there's no such thing as a bad day at Jackson. In fact, despite the insane lines, somehow there's knee deep snow absolutely everywhere even though it seemed like it barely snowed. I'm a f*cking idiot for going back to bed for a couple hours thinking it would suck.

Pics coming later. If it weren't for the lines today would be top 5 of all time for me, but unfortunately I'm on a 1 run per hour pace.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 23, 2021)

Zand said:


> Very difficult to get a pic that comes close to showing the steepness. Maybe by taking a pic from Marmot so you can see it in comparison to the surrounding terrain. But that first run was so silky and smooth that it felt like an intermediate run lol.



Great report! There is one looking down tower 3 chute from a few weeks ago. My picture doesn't look that steep either but the run is in fact steep.


----------



## jimk (Feb 23, 2021)

from recent visits, tower 3


cant remember if this is tower 3 or alta 3


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

jimk said:


> from recent visits, tower 3
> View attachment 50564
> 
> cant remember if this is tower 3 or alta 3
> View attachment 50565


From the cliffs in the distance, I'd say Alta 3!

I wish I got a picture of Alta 1 today. Waist deep. Face shots galore. Almost felt like I could straight line it. If Sublette didn't have a 30 minute line I would've hit it all day. Should still be great tomorrow.

Today's report coming soon. 2 days left unfortunately. Whenever I come here I never want to leave.


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2021)

Tuesday Report...

As I noted above, this morning was a series of mistakes. I woke up, saw that it wasn't snowing, and saw the snow report said...trace. Also very windy. I ended up leaving the hotel an hour later than yesterday, at 9. As soon as I opened the door to leave, a heavy snow squall hit which I would've missed if I left at 8 like I wanted. I checked the report again and it said all lifts open except Thunder and I could see that it was dumping on the webcams.



After a 1 hour 10 minute ride in conditions looking like above (taken while stopped, but don't think I went over like 8 mph between Rt 22 and the resort) I arrived to a total shitshow. Tram, Sublette, Thunder, Marmot, and Apres Vous all on wind hold, sun coming back out, and masses of people everywhere. The report even said Moose Wilson Rd was closed due to the blizzard conditions I had just drove through. Apres Vous was the biggest bummer because it meant I HAD to get in line for a Gondola as Teewinot was now useless. Even worse was that when I was in the middle of the maze, Apres Vous opened but I was stuck where I was. After 35 minutes in line for Sweetwater, the lift ride, and 10 minutes in line for Casper I was finally on skis at 11:00. If I had left an hour earlier I would've been skiing powder by 8:30.

And powder there was. I hopped right into the trees and they had at least 12". Either the 2 hour snow squall did one hell of a job or they had more than "trace" overnight.



I braved a 10-15 minute line for Teton a couple of times to enjoy those woods skiers left of the lift. Such a vast area to ski and so much fresh snow in there. 



A guy on the lift told me Saratoga Bowl was off the hook, so against my better judgement I skied down to Apres Vous which was actually a pretty quick line at that point. Skied into the bowl and...no. Maybe it was good earlier but now at noon the snow was cooking in the microwave and yeah...it was a waste coming down from Teton.

To add insult to injury, the line was massive when I got back so I just went to the base. The Sweetwater line was much shorter, but I noticed that the resort opened the remaining holdouts from wind hold and I was now 3 lift rides from where I wanted to be. Casper had a long line and after traversing over, 30 minutes after Thunder opened it looked like this...



After a 25 minute wait or so I was on my way up. Quick check of the cams showed Sublette had a less epic line at that point so I headed that way via Grand Woods. Just full of untouched knee deep lines. Unbelievable run. Would've loved to have skied Mushroom instead but with that line I wanted to get the hell away from Thunder.



Sublette ended up being a 15 minute wait or so, and on the way up I had trouble making my mind up. Alta 1 was tracked out but looked filthy deep. On the other hand, the Flip Point side of Laramie Bowl had about 3 whole tracks through it. I ended up deciding on Alta 1 and...holy shit. It was wind loaded and the entire chute was waist deep. It was tracked out but my god what a run. To top it off, once out of the chute there was untouched snow to the left all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I didnt take any pics that run because it was too fun to stop.

Unfortunately, Sublettes line was now as long as Thunders and despite the amazing conditions, I just didn't have the energy and patience to stand around for 30 minutes at a time. I took Marmot up to hopefully hit Mr Toads but it was closed for avy danger. Instead I found some nice woods in the Gondola area that were still full of untouched snow. 

I skied through lunch and by that point it was already 2:30. I stopped at Casper for a quick refresh and bathroom break. Webcam showed Thunders line had no signs of dying down, so decided to finish the day lapping an empty Teton lift.

IMO, this is the 3rd best lift at Jackson and easily the most underrated. Theres all kinds of fun "backcountry" type terrain right next to the lift with no traverses required. It gets you a ton of vert with no run out and unlike a
Saratoga at noon, this still had tons of fluffy pow at 3:00. Snow got a little crispy near the bottom but not bad. Took 3 runs in various woods before my body had enough.




Finished off the day in the drainage next to Ashley Ridge. Scoped some untracked snow in there while on the way to Teton earlier and it didn't disappoint.



After getting 23 runs yesterday, ended up with a grand total of 11 today. Between starting 2.5 hours later than yesterday and the liftlines, quantity just wasn't meant to be today. But the quality...well...I thought it was going to be lousy today and the mountain straight up laughed in my face. Perfect bluebird day, and the best part is right at closing the clouds moved in and the snow machine turned back on so hopefully tomorrow will be just as epic. And no late start this time.


----------



## jimk (Feb 23, 2021)

It's so hard to avoid certain unpleasant things when you visit a place once a year or once every few years in tourist mode.  That's why these trip reports are great, we can learn from each other's experiences.  You just have to roll with the punches sometimes.  You're showing good patience.  Glad you got rewarded with good conditions.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2021)

My wife wonders why I'm always first in the parking lot no matter what. These mountains are hard to predict..report says not much and yet its buried. 
No Hobacks?


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 24, 2021)

jimk said:


> It's so hard to avoid certain unpleasant things when you visit a place once a year or once every few years in tourist mode.  That's why these trip reports are great, we can learn from each other's experiences.  You just have to roll with the punches sometimes.  You're showing good patience.  Glad you got rewarded with good conditions.


Well said Jim!


----------



## Zand (Feb 24, 2021)

kingslug said:


> My wife wonders why I'm always first in the parking lot no matter what. These mountains are hard to predict..report says not much and yet its buried.
> No Hobacks?


Been a bit apprehensive to go in there with the warm sunny days manking up the low elevation south facing stuff. Saratoga was garbage so didn't think the Hobacks would be much better. Today for sure though.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2021)

Yup..the Hobacks are a big hit or miss..you miss..your fucked for 2000 vertical. I always try to get some info. Sux that Saratoga was garbage..thats my go to place to get away from it all...but you have to get out before the murder runout.


----------



## urungus (Feb 24, 2021)

Great report Zand !  Hope to make it to Jackson someday myself


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 24, 2021)

I just went on the JHMR web cams.  Even though the lines are pretty reasonable compared to the pix you have posted, I'm still stunned at what they are at Thunder and Sublette on a Wednesday afternoon. 

I skied JHMR 28 years ago as a kid and again about 5 years ago as a family.  The more recent trip was in the third week of March and other than the tram, there were virtually no lines.  Obviously that was a month later in the season, but still...


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 24, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> I just went on the JHMR web cams.  Even though the lines are pretty reasonable compared to the pix you have posted, I'm still stunned at what they are at Thunder and Sublette on a Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> I skied JHMR 28 years ago as a kid and again about 5 years ago as a family.  The more recent trip was in the third week of March and other than the tram, there were virtually no lines.  Obviously that was a month later in the season, but still...



I mentioned in a different thread that I was there a few weeks ago over a random weekend from a Thursday to Sunday. We skied in the afternoons on Thursday and Friday. Each line on the mountain was about 15 minutes which was doable. The tram was always over an hour wait everyday I was there. The weekend was pretty much unskiable, waits were 40 minutes consistently at every lift on the mountain. On Sunday morning starting at 8.30 am both gondola lines were over hour waits so I opted to wait close to 40 minutes on the Teewinot lift line thinking I'd ski right over to the Apres Vous chair and ride that side of the mountain. That line when I got over to it was a solid hour so I skied down the bunny slope and called it a day at 9.15 am. I don't think I'd ever try skiing Jackson again in February over a weekend unless I hired an instructor to ski with so the lines could be skipped. The terrain is outstanding as everyone knows the line though have gotten out of control.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tonyr said:


> I mentioned in a different thread that I was there a few weeks ago over a random weekend from a Thursday to Sunday. We skied in the afternoons on Thursday and Friday. Each line on the mountain was about 15 minutes which was doable. The tram was always over an hour wait everyday I was there. The weekend was pretty much unskiable, waits were 40 minutes consistently at every lift on the mountain. On Sunday morning starting at 8.30 am both gondola lines were over hour waits so I opted to wait close to 40 minutes on the Teewinot lift line thinking I'd ski right over to the Apres Vous chair and ride that side of the mountain. That line when I got over to it was a solid hour so I skied down the bunny slope and called it a day at 9.15 am. I don't think I'd ever try skiing Jackson again in February over a weekend unless I hired an instructor to ski with so the lines could be skipped. The terrain is outstanding as everyone knows the line though have gotten out of control.


On the trip I was referring to...we had a guide the first day.  It wasn't cheap, but it was well worth the $.  We probably wouldn't have been as adventurous if we hadn't gotten a great lay of the land from our guide first.  The line skipping is a bonus too.


----------



## Zand (Feb 24, 2021)

Wednesday report...

Left the hotel at the crack of 8 and could tell it would be another epic crowd day as traffic was backed up on 22 approaching the light. Arrived just after 8:30 ready for another epic bluebird powder day.

Plan was to get to the upper mountain as quick as possible. Hopped right on Teewinot with no wait when I walked up, then waited a couple minutes for Apres Vous for a nice cruise down Werner to Teton. Was greeted with a 10 minute line right at the 9am opening, so traversed from there right over to Thunder.

Thunder was also already sporting a 10-15 minute line. I checked the webcam and the masses had not reached Sublette yet so,decided to head that way and took the Grand woods. Lots of nice deep powder in there as there was probably another 6" overnight on top of the 12" or so that fell before yesterday.



First run off Sublette, I intended on hitting Alta 1 but there were no tracks in Alta 2 when I looked from the lift. Alta 1 had a conga line going down it so I moved to Alta 2 and one person managed to get to it first, but 2nd tracks were still totally epic and knee deep the whole way.



The line was staying in the 5-10 minute range so I stuck around and did a couple laps on Laramie from under the lift. The same line I saw that was untracked yesterday was still untracked today. And yeah...face shots every turn. Right under the lift. And I was still able to go back and do it again with totally fresh tracks. Unbelievable, best runs of the year bar none.





After the 2nd Laramie run, the line was past the bathroom hut so I decided it would be a good time to head for the Hobacks. With the tram running reduced capacity and most of the Sublette crowd intent on lapping that stuff, the Hobacks had very few customers. And yes, that meant untracked snow from when it opened up all the way to the bottom. Yesterday's crusties were noticeable near the bottom but with a foot of untouched powder on top, who cares? I had to shake myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. One of the best side country areas in the country and perhaps the most beautiful, and I'm in there with no one around and untouched snow. Pics will be in a separate post because I took too many.

Headed up Sweetwater to Casper Restaurant for lunch, then did a lap in the Teton woods. Snow wasn't quite as good over there and I was starting to feel pretty exhausted. I figured one of the best ways to stay fresh and rest up between runs was to stand in line for 15 minutes every time, so I headed for Thunder.

For some reason, the line wasn't so bad at Thunder this afternoon. 10-15 minutes at most, plus the occasional entertainment of someone hucking that cliff above the loading area. Started with Riverton Bowl which still had a ton of untracked and is a fun run in general.



Next was Tower 3 which was decent, but getting pretty bumped up and even a rock or two popping out from the insane amount of traffic it gets. Glad I was able to hit it a few times Monday when it was in better shape. Followed that up with Paintbrush. It started snowing moderately at that point. Unfortunately not enough to freshen things up but enough to make visibility difficult and once Paintbrush opens up into the Amphitheater bowl, the flat light gets ugly.

Next run was down the Thunder Liftline and into the woods below Thunder in search of leftover powder with moderate success. A few decent pockets anyway. Headed down Laramie next run hoping to end the day with a few Sublette laps, but it was still sporting a 20 minute line and I decided to just ski right past. Was going to head back to Thunder, but was sucked in by a pretty untracked Rawlins Bowl. The top was great, just like the Hobacks but it got crusty and tracked out pretty quickly and I didn't have the energy to enjoy much of the run. But the top was worth it I guess.





Finished up the day with a groomer off Apres Vous and then hopped in the woods under Bridger. Actually some real nice lightly tracked woods skiers right of Sundance as well as higher up near Ranger. Fun ending to the day.

Down to just one more 1/2 day unfortunately as I fly out at 3:00 tomorrow. And it'll be the first non powder day of the trip. Shitload of traffic on the ride home, took 45 minutes to make the 12 mile trip. Jackson is turning into Colorado real fast, just...you know...it snows here. Stay tuned for those Hoback pictures!


----------



## Zand (Feb 24, 2021)

Hobacks!


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2021)

Never been to JH. These conditions are mind-blowing. Awesome TR Zand, thanks for sharing.

Does anyone know of plans for JH to increase uphill capacity? Waiting an hour is complete horseshit.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

Hobacks at their best..its great back there!


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like yesterday was great!


----------



## NYDB (Feb 25, 2021)

Zand - how much do you think the longer waits are due to the reduced covid lift loading vs. the place just being a mob scene when it snows?


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Zand - how much do you think the longer waits are due to the reduced covid lift loading vs. the place just being a mob scene when it snows?


I was here for a week in February last year during an equally snowy period and it was nothing like this. I think the reduced tram capacity is a huge factor. The line has frequently been over an hour while last year it was never more than 3 cars. Also last year I never waited more than 5 minutes for Thunder or Sublette and everything else was ski on. Not even going to bother with the tram this year, not worth waiting an hour for it when I only have 3.5 days and limited runs due to lines as it is. No singles line is also a decent factor in the regular lift lines.

I think it's definitely straight up busier as well. Never saw this kind of traffic to and from the resort last year (although I'm sure some people are avoiding the bus). A lot of the locals are blaming the bad season in Colorado for the crowds (like...very loudly), plus I think theres just more people skiing this year period.

I think the locals attitudes towards people is funny depending on where you are. Everytime I'd tell someone in Utah I'm from the east, they'd start insulting me and telling me I have no idea what powder is and all we have is "blue ice" (kinda got some of that in Colorado as well, which is funny because Summit County gets less snow than northern VT). Here in Jackson, they're very friendly to easterners, but none of them hide their disdain for people from Colorado (and I think that's where most of the Ikon hate comes from as well).


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 25, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Hobacks at their best..its great back there!


Unless it isn't. Had the longest, hardest run of my life last year when the snow just sucked in there. Once you enter, there is no escape.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 25, 2021)

Edd said:


> Never been to JH. These conditions are mind-blowing. Awesome TR Zand, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Does anyone know of plans for JH to increase uphill capacity? Waiting an hour is complete horseshit.


I haven't heard anything but another large lift at the base that gets you up to mid mountain would be very helpful. So would an another lift to the summit which would help ease the tram lines. Snowbird does it right from that perspective, they have 3 lifts that get you to the top so you don't have to rely on using the tram everytime.


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

Jersey Skier said:


> Unless it isn't. Had the longest, hardest run of my life last year when the snow just sucked in there. Once you enter, there is no escape.


Gotta be kinda careful with the Hobacks. They face due south and end up at a lower elevation than most terrain at Jackson. I like to either ski Colter Ridge (which is similar but can be bailed out of) or Saratoga Bowl (also kinda low and south facing) to make sure it's not going to be too crusty. Or ask a host or ski patroller.

As they say in Jackson..."if you don't know, don't go!" Obviously referring to the backcountry, but good advice on how to approach the 2000 vert no bailout Hobacks too.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

Its funny when westerners say we don't know what powder is. um yeah..like Jay Peak, Stowe , SB, Gore, WF don't get any. 
A lot of these people are from the East and have forgotten. I just tell them that I've been coming out west for 20 plus years and know a bit about powder...


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

Crowds should be light this morning...currently -17 outside!

This place gets crazy cold when the wind stops blowing. Then once the sun hits the slopes it's instantly like 28.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2021)

inversions too   20 below at the bottom 20 above at the top.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 25, 2021)

Edd said:


> Never been to JH. These conditions are mind-blowing. Awesome TR Zand, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Does anyone know of plans for JH to increase uphill capacity? Waiting an hour is complete horseshit.


This thread has been a really enjoyable read for sure.

I was there in 2016.  I believe that the Teton lift was brand new at the time.  Since then, they replaced a lift with the Sweetwater Gondola.  Not sure of any plans for more.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 25, 2021)

Edd said:


> Does anyone know of plans for JH to increase uphill capacity? Waiting an hour is complete horseshit.



Seems like the more capacity they add, the worse the lines get.  That being said, I seem to recall plans for a lengthy lift between the tram and gondola.

Thanks for the report Zand!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 25, 2021)

What Does that run for a day? Sounds like it was money well invested! 


mikec142 said:


> On the trip I was referring to...we had a guide the first day.  It wasn't cheap, but it was well worth the $.  We probably wouldn't have been as adventurous if we hadn't gotten a great lay of the land from our guide first.  The line skipping is a bonus too.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 25, 2021)

eatskisleep said:


> What Does that run for a day? Sounds like it was money well invested!


It was five years ago so prices may have gone up.  But if I recall correctly, with tip, all in it was $900.  Expensive but if you consider that it was essentially an all day group lesson and guide for my family of four, it was money very well spent.

As an aside, I just looked on their website...today, before tip, what I did would run $945.  I think I tipped him $100 and bought him lunch.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2021)

Great TR Zand, thanks for the time, and effort, to post. Glad you got the goods.


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

Thursday report...

Arrived right at 8:30 and other than the Tram line, the -16 degree temp was keeping people inside for another hour or so. Hopped right on Teewinot and Apres Vous for a quick warm-up (or cool down, due to the temps and speed) on Werner.



At 9:00 I headed over to Teton which was ski on, then down the traverse to Thunder. Skied right on that which was nice, but I wanted to get a couple Sublette runs in since the lines chased me out yesterday. Headed down a freshly groomed Grand, one of the most scenic trails on earth.



First run off Sublette was Alta 1, which had snow so sticky it almost got frightening when my skis would stick before every turn. There was a small inversion, but still -3 at the summit with a wicked wind over the ridgeline so things needed some thawing out.



Still no wait at Sublette, so I headed over to Bivouac Woods which also had somewhat sticky snow but not as sticky as Alta. Also some deep pockets of powder. Really short run that I wasnt going to bother with but with no line figured why not.



The line suddenly built up during that run, so I headed out of Sublette via Tensleep. I traversed all the way to Pair-a-Chutes but they were so crusted over that turning was not an option. I actually traversed all the way back to snag tree and took the groomer down.

Had about an hour left so I hit Thunder Liftline after about a 5 minute wait. Saw some nice snow below and it skied like it looked. No stickiness problems or crust in this area.



Hit Tower 3 next which started off very nice at the top, but once into the shade had the same sticky issue that Alta had and on a trail that steep, it's very unsettling. Few more degrees and it would be fine, but my skis did not want to slide.



Had time for one more run so I decided to actually end with a groomer. I hadn't skied Sundance yet this week and it is probably my absolute favorite cruiser anywhere. So I took Marmot and finished the trip with the terrific 2700' vert run. To me, this is almost a perfect run with a lot of vert, very long, nice and bright in the sun, and maintains good pitch the whole way. Only problem is crossing the multiple traverses can kinda kill momentum.



Got in 10 runs before 11:15 which was nice. Still only 8 degrees when I left but the sunny skies kept it feeling warm. Hate to leave, but I was kinda getting sick of lines anyway. Hoping things are back to normal next year so I can actually ride the tram without a 2 hour wait and maximize my Sublette/Thunder time. Hoping to finally pair Jackson with Big Sky like I've wanted to do for a couple years, and throw Targhee in as well. For now, hoping to get out Sunday back home. Looking at potentially heading to Utah in early April since that trip got cancelled last year.

For now, so long Jackson for another year.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 25, 2021)

Damn...I'm sorry I won't be reading any more of this trip.  Almost worth paying for you to stay another day!


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

mikec142 said:


> Damn...I'm sorry I won't be reading any more of this trip.  Almost worth paying for you to stay another day!


Wouldn't mind staying one more day...as usual a big storm is moving in tonight!


----------



## jimk (Feb 25, 2021)

Beautiful photos showing up on my laptop.  You using your cell phone?
I was using free google photos, but they stopped the unlimited free a couple months ago and I haven't investigated an alternative.  My old digital cam that I'm using temporarily, doesn't cut it compared to what I could get with my samsung s10e uploads to google photos.


----------



## Zand (Feb 25, 2021)

Yup, all cell phone. And the new forum upgrade makes it incredibly easy to upload right from my gallery.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 25, 2021)

Zand said:


> Wouldn't mind staying one more day...as usual a big storm is moving in tonight!


Sad to see your time there is over. That was one of the best trip reports I've read, thanks again for taking the time to post it!


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2021)

Tabulated my vertical footage per day...

Monday: 33,509
Tuesday: 19,278
Wednesday: 29,279
Thursday: 16,107

Total: 98,173

Add in about 12k from Snow King to put it near 110k. Still kinda pissed at myself for Tuesday, wouldve been even more epic if I wasn't an idiot. Got almost as much yesterday in 2.5 hours as I got in 6 hours on Tuesday, shows how bad the lines were.


----------

